# Technikerschule Elektrotechnik Notebook Kaufberatung



## McCrazy (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin am Verweifeln! Ich werde ab September 2010 eine staat. Technikerschule Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik (Datentechnik) besuchen! Mir wurde bei dem Vorstellungstermin
geraten das ich mir ein Notebook zulege da mittlerweile alles im Unterricht
auf Notebook-Basis aufbaut! Nun weiß ich nur nicht was ich kaufen soll! 
Was für Programme müssen bei einem Elektrotechniker laufen? 
Wie stark sollte der Prozessor sein, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher? 

Das größte Problem das ich aber habe ist, wie groß sollte das Display sein?
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich mir einen Sony Vaio Z12! 13"-Display! 
Irgendwie süß! Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht ob es zu klein ist! 
hat jemand schon mit so einer größe Erfahrungen gesammelt? 

Die Sony Vaio sind ja nicht gerade billig, daher ist es für mich sehr 
wichtig das es kein Fehlkauf wird (man hat ja als angehender Schüler eh net so viel Geld)
Man kann ja denn ganzen Rechnerpreis von denn Steuern absetzen, stimmt das?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe
Lg
McCrazy


----------



## Zerebo (27. Juli 2010)

Ich schlag ma einfach ein Convertible vor.Was man für Elektrotechnik für Programme braucht hab ich keine Ahnung(kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die all zu aufwändig sind).
Aber allgemein ob Studium oder Schule find ich normale Notebooks relativ Witzlos.
Mit nem Convertible kann man direkt in PDF's schreiben und auch sonst alles mitschreiben.So hat man alles Digital und hat perfekte Ordnung.
Hab jetzt in meinem 2. Semester Maschinenbau alles auf meinem Hp Tm 2 mitgeschrieben und bin sehr zufrieden.
Vorschlag:
Hp Tm 2: lange Akkulaufzeit
Fujitsu Lifebook: 4310 stärkerer Prozessor,teurer,weniger Akkulaufzeit(AKku für Schacht kaufen)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

Du kannst ggf. was von der Steuer absetzen, da musst Du Dich mal infrmieren - aber das geht natürlich so oder so nur auf, wenn Du auch genug Einkommen hast. zB das Notebook kostet 1000€, Du verdienst im Jahr 10.000€. Dann wird simpel gesagt so getan, als hättest Du nur 9.000€ verdienst, so dass Du weniger Steuern zahlen musst. in der Summe ist das Notebook aber dann natürlich nicht quasi lostenlos für Dich, das kannst Du Dir ja leicht selber ausrechnen. Wenn Du nicht mal genug verdienst, damit Du steuerpflichtig bist, nutzt es zB rein gar nix.


Was für einen Preisrahmen hast Du Dir denn gedacht?


Wegen der Größe: also, 13'' mit optischem Laufwerk und 14 Zoll wiegen fast gleich, und und auch 15,4er gibt es viele, die kaum mehr wiegen als ein 14er. Da wär eher die Frage, was für nen Rucksack/Tasche Du mitnehmen willst. 

Beim Programmieren usw. wäre es besser, wenn man ne hohe Auflösung hat, weil da mehr aufs Display passt. Wie das bei "Euren" programmen so ist, weiß ich nicht. Bei der CPU greift man halt zu nem core i3 oder i5 - mehr wird sicher nicht nötig sein, aber ne schwächere "Stromspar"-CPU sollte man da woh nicht nehmen. Sind es denn auch Programme, die was mit 3D zu tun haben?

Was wär denn Deine Preisgrenze?


----------



## McCrazy (27. Juli 2010)

Steuerlich kann ich denn Rechner über 3 Jahre absetzen soviel weiß ich schon! Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr wie 1000€ ausgeben aber das Vaio Z hat mir so gut gefallen dass ich auch vielleicht bereit wäre die 2000€ zu investieren wenn ich damit die ultimative Maschine hätte! 
Also mit 15,4" wirds nichts, hab ich vorhin mal in meinen Rucksack gesteckt und dann ging der Verschluss nicht mehr zu! 
Hab halt verdammt Angst dass nachher der 13" zu klein ist zum programmieren von C-Sharp und S7 (SPS)! Eagle + EPlan kommen noch an Programme dazu aber die eher seltener! 
Was denn Vaio so teuer macht scheint die SSD-Platte zu sein! 
Kann mir jemand die Angst nehmen so ein teures Gerät zu kaufen oder mir vielleicht ein alternatives Gerät vorschlagen?


----------



## Zerebo (27. Juli 2010)

Du solltes nicht so viel Geld ausgeben.SSD und mehr als 4 Gb Ram machen ein Notebook unverhältnismäßig teuer,sind spielerein die man selber nachrüsten kann und fallen schnell im Preis. 
Nicht das du jetzt 2000 Euro ausgiebst und das Teil läuft 95% der Zeit als PDF Reader und wird ab und zu für ein paar Zeilen Code benutzt.
Vom Rucksack würd ich die größe nicht abhängig machen(neuen kaufen) sondern wie oft und wie weit man das Teil schleppen möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

Also, in meinen Standard-Rucksack von deuter passt 15,4 locker rein. Wie alt is Dein 15er denn? Die sind inzwischen auch dünner als vor 2-3 Jahren. Und 14 Zoll wäre ja so oder so noch ne Alternative.

Beim Programieren is halt ein kleineres Display nicht mehr so gut, wobei sich auch die frage stellt, wieviel Du IN der Uni damit machen musst. Zu Hause kann man ja nen TFT anschließen.


----------



## McCrazy (27. Juli 2010)

Ja eben, zuhause habe ich einen 24"-Bildschirm und einen Top-PC dazu! 
Also brauche ich ihn rein in der Schule! Also denke ich doch dass es der 14" Sony Vaio-CW wird! 800€, I3-Prozessor und auch 4GB-Ram! 
Obwohl ich mich echt total in das 13"-Vaio-Z verliebt habe!


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2010)

Ich wuerde ein gebrauchtes IBM T40/41/42 empfehlen, der hat noch einen onboard Paralellport/COM bzw. RS232, neuere Geraete besitzten diese Anschluesse wenn ueberhaupt nur via Dockingstation; viele aeltere Laborgeraete verfuegen (nur) ueber diese Anschluesse und besonders mit ersterem koennen auch selbstgebaute Geraete vergleichsweise leicht (im Vergleich zu USB) angesteuert werden

Damit kommst du auch recht billig weg; gegebenenfalls solltest du RAM und HDD aufruesten, versuche auch ein moeglichst neuwertiges Geraet und wenn moeglich einen neuen Akku bekommen; achte auch darauf, dass es bei der T4X Serie z.t. Probleme mit Wackelkontakten an einigen Loetstellen, was zu Abstuerzen fueren kann; nach dem Kauf also erstmal ordentlich durchtesten

(3D) Spielen kannst du damit aber nicht wirklich Klassiker, etwa WC3 oder CS sind hier wohl das hoechste der Gefuehle...


----------



## McCrazy (28. Juli 2010)

mh..... auf gebrauchte stehe ich nicht! Also wenn dann will ich schon was neues! Auf die RS232-Schnittstelle kann man verzichten da ich bestimmt 3 USB-Seriell-Wandler habe! 
Weiß jemand wann die neue generation der Sony-Laptops kommt?


----------

